# Guardsmen for sale/trade



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o117/Imp_09/Guard for sale/

I'm trying to get rid of my Cadians still, if you have any Bauhaus(from Warzone) or WWII German vehicles/artillery pieces to trade(or just have money) please tell me what you want of the lot.

Be warned: unless you plan on buying the whole lot, individual units will be only slightly under their original cost.


as for trading, units can be traded off individually.


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

I bought an 80 pack from WarZone and I believe that half of them are Bauhaus figures. They are assembled, not painted with the exception of the rims of their bases for most of them. What are you willing to trade for that? I'm interested in the Cadians.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Ap0c said:


> I bought an 80 pack from WarZone and I believe that half of them are Bauhaus figures. They are assembled, not painted with the exception of the rims of their bases for most of them. What are you willing to trade for that? I'm interested in the Cadians.


40 are Bauhaus, yes, and it's good their not painted, can I see pictures of them?

and, for cost value, I can trade 3 Infantry squads, one has an Autocannon, the other two can either have a flamer or Grenade Launcher.

if that's not acceptable, let me know, it's just I'm trying to keep things cost effective.


----------

